# what will it be like in the big city's?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was wondering when TSHTF in the big city's. 
Can you imagine whats it's going to like when the lower income pepole find out that
there check isn't coming? And in a really big city if there is a fire and no firemen to put it out
would the whole city d up burning?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Envisioning an instant break down just does not seem fathomable to me. I believe it will be more gradual and we'll have lots of problems ahead of that inevitable "check is in the mail" syndrome. My guess is the ebt will work, the checks will arrive, but they just won't go nearly as far as they use too. That is the hyper inflated theory. Then I think you will see marches, protests, riots, and of course looting. I don't give it tons of thought because I wouldn't be caught dead in a big city any time there is potential unrest. I'm a small town hick that plans on bugging out to no mans' land.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will be mankind at its worst.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It will be your worst nightmare times ten.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Lower income people also live in rural areas, one could reasonably ask how will they react when they find out the check isn't coming? That problem of the check not coming will hit cities and rural communities alike. Desperation due to economic collapse is not going to be unique to cities.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it will happen quicker than you think. Once the truckers figure out what's going on and the food shipments stop. I give it a couple days max. Before the food runs out. Then we'll see if black lives matter.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was wondering when TSHTF in the big city's.
> Can you imagine whats it's going to like when the lower income pepole find out that
> there check isn't coming? And in a really big city if there is a fire and no firemen to put it out
> would the whole city d up burning?


So during normal times, when the so called "lower income people" don't get their welfare check in the mail on time. They become irate and call the police acting like its our fault that the mail is late on their delivery. Also, they demand the we write a stolen check to they could demand a new check be mailed to them ASAP.

Now, imagine there are no cops or better yet, cops are on tactical alert (limited response). Those types of people will divert their anger to the white people or destroy anything associated to the white people. There will be burning, looting and rioting. People are going to get hurt and properties will be destroyed. That is the time when the guvmint suspend our rights and enacts martial law. They won't be going for the rioters they will be going after the regular law abiding folks. They will confiscate ALL firearms, ammunition, medicine, extra food and supplies. They will also eventually seize all personal vehicles, supposedly to help in the crisis. But in reality they want to restrict travel and movement. Of course during these events, they will run their propaganda machine telling people that they are there to help and the peoples cooperation is much need so food, fuel and electricity could continue its service. And of course they will tell us that for our safety there will be curfew.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lower income people also live in rural areas, one could reasonably ask how will they react when they find out the check isn't coming? That problem of the check not coming will hit cities and rural communities alike. Desperation due to economic collapse is not going to be unique to cities.


True, the desperation won't be limited to the inner cities, but rural and suburban populations won't have the density of these kinds of people. The cities will indeed be far worse, just by sheer numbers alone.
I just hope they thin their own herds before the stragglers start making their way outward.


6811 said:


> Now, imagine there are no cops or better yet, cops are on tactical alert (limited response). Those types of people will divert their anger to the white people or destroy anything associated to the white people. There will be burning, looting and rioting. People are going to get hurt and properties will be destroyed. That is the time when the guvmint suspend our rights and enacts martial law. They won't be going for the rioters they will be going after the regular law abiding folks. They will confiscate ALL firearms, ammunition, medicine, extra food and supplies. They will also eventually seize all personal vehicles, supposedly to help in the crisis. But in reality they want to restrict travel and movement. Of course during these events, they will run their propaganda machine telling people that they are there to help and the peoples cooperation is much need so food, fuel and electricity could continue its service. And of course they will tell us that for our safety there will be curfew.


I don't see martial law ever actually working here. Too many are skeptical of the government as it is.
As soon as those words are broadcast in any major way, armed and violent men will take to the streets to start cleaning house. I'm not one for supporting vigilante justice while a functional and legal authority is still in place, but once the legality or functionality of said authority is gone, the people must be compelled to take back what is rightfully theirs.
If martial law is ever declared, I make two guesses...
1.) It never reaches my doorstep here in the deep south.
2.) If #1 is wrong, I won't live very long afterward to suffer its effects.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Lower income people also live in rural areas, one could reasonably ask how will they react when they find out the check isn't coming? That problem of the check not coming will hit cities and rural communities alike. Desperation due to economic collapse is not going to be unique to cities.


This...and I'd be more concerned about rural residents since I wouldn't be in a city. They tend to me better armed, and often care less about their neighbors.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

LA Riots on a bigger scale
cant we all just get along? yep I said it


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It only takes one desperate or dangerous idiot to ruin you day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

duplicate of following


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was there for the LA riots in 65, fk'n animals.
I live in the country, I will die here defending what is mine and my families.
If the garbage migrates out from the big city, their ranks will be thinned out before they get here.
That time will give us time to put up the field fortifications, and expand the fields of fire as planned.
This place will be like a Nam fire base. It is planned with mutually supporting fires.
No one is going to take anything I bought and paid for, no one.
The can all have a present ranging from 55 grains to 190 grains.
I have prepared to survive for at least five years without any outside help.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will be a nightmare come true. Take the days of rage and Detroit burning and multiply that by a 1000


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was a bright eyed 9 year old, with Dad's WIN Model 61, and knew how to use it.
I lived at 9 & Harper, just a few miles from the heart of the fire.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I live in a large city and have no doubt it will be very ugly. I am prepared to hold out for some time but I can see that I will have to be ready to move quickly and am prepared to do so. The inner cities and the poorer sections will go first. Then spread as time goes on. I am hoping they thin themselves out as well. I will just have to do the best I can till I can get out of this good damn city.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One...... the thing about bugging out is you need a place to go. Do you have a destination or will you be looking for "friendly's"?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I live in a large city and have no doubt it will be very ugly. I am prepared to hold out for some time but I can see that I will have to be ready to move quickly and am prepared to do so. The inner cities and the poorer sections will go first. Then spread as time goes on. I am hoping they thin themselves out as well. I will just have to do the best I can till I can get out of this good damn city.


It would be best if you get the hell out soon after the signs of breakdown become apparent.
Waiting to long and there will be predators preying on those on the road.
It won't take long before the masses start moving on the middle class homes in the burbs.
There is not much in the inner cities and they know it.
Firepower will be the only answer to protecting yourselves.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree SOCOM42. Watchman, I have a place in Kansas if I can get to it. It's 800 miles but it's my Moms husbands farm and it is truly in the middle of nowhere. LOL. I will have to play it by ear tho. Looking for "friendly's" would not be my first option but may be my last resort. Being out on the road presents a whole other set of problems.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree with you both. It wont take long for opportunists with no personal homestead at stake to see the City falling. They will be waiting on the outskirts of your town..... and the next.....and the next. 800 miles is a long way to go PO assuming the roads are even drivable that far. You will need to consider a fuel surplus as well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have begun storing and rotating fuel. But, as you said. If the roads are even passable. Have to be ready to improvise or just stay and thin the heard out as much as I can so you fellers in the country don't have so much to deal with. LOL


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared one, My town has grown yet still has the town feel and doesn't want the city feel like Tyler, Texas. but with a population of about 90k, my scenario is no different than yours. I do live on the edge of town and have a step mother who is very elderly, naïve, and alone, that lives on approximately 100 acres. That is likely me best option to defend if I have to "load up and go". The problem is my significant store of food, ammo, and all the gear, tools etc..... is ay my house. I do have it organized and in containers where I could load most of it in my truck. Not ideal either and far from having my bases covered.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I will respectfully submit that in a government cut back scenario, welfare, food stamps, WIC, EBT, whatever you want to call it will be one of the very last things to stop.
Why?
Think about it - whenever there has been a budget crisis, a government shutdown, or even the talk of one, "Oh the sky is falling! The Social Security checks won't go out!! The government workers won't get paid!! Oh, the horror! The military won't get pay checks and the on base commissaries must close!!"
But never, ever, NEVER do they threaten to with hold welfare. Think about it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lower income people also live in rural areas, one could reasonably ask how will they react when they find out the check isn't coming? That problem of the check not coming will hit cities and rural communities alike. Desperation due to economic collapse is not going to be unique to cities.


imagine 2 pig farms....

1 has 2 pigs per square mile.. the other has 10,000 per square mile....

sort of like country versus NY, LA, NO, Miami, Chicago


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will respectfully submit that in a government cut back scenario, welfare, food stamps, WIC, EBT, whatever you want to call it will be one of the very last things to stop.
> Why?
> Think about it - whenever there has been a budget crisis, a government shutdown, or even the talk of one, "Oh the sky is falling! The Social Security checks won't go out!! The government workers won't get paid!! Oh, the horror! The military won't get pay checks and the on base commissaries must close!!"
> But never, ever, NEVER do they threaten to with hold welfare. Think about it.


I would bet they give reduce benefits first then skip a payment with a promise to repay.... of course it might not matter if bread is $25 a loaf, gas if $13 a gallon - etc


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been putting stuff back for 3 decades in earnest. 
There would be no point in me leaving here, just to much to take and I would hate like hell burning the bulk of it.
Two hundred gallons of gas and a thousand gallons of diesel would make quite a fire.
If I left, First stop would be the big airport, would grab a medium twin if any left and hope I could get in enough avgas or jet-A to get to the other place.
I don't think the garbage in the city would bother with the place because its out of the way and most have no interaction with it and little food there.
It would have to be good weather, I don't think many if any navaids would be working anymore, dead rec and the NY, Wash and Charlotte sectionals will have to do..
I do believe the GPS system would be shut down.
That would take place if all other options have failed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Lower income people also live in rural areas, one could reasonably ask how will they react when they find out the check isn't coming? That problem of the check not coming will hit cities and rural communities alike. Desperation due to economic collapse is not going to be unique to cities.


Our area doesn't have any well-to-do folks that I have seen.
Most people have some acres and live in mobile homes, the only stick built houses are few and far between. That is, out here on the two lane country blacktop.
A lot of us are on Social Security, but we have vegetable gardens, live stock, and we can get by on very little.
In town (pop 2,000), things are just like any typical small town, but we don't really have to go there more than once a week. If that.

Nah, ain't going to be any looting or rioting in my neighborhood. Town, maybe.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I live on the edge of Houston and could be in the country in 5 to 10 minutes. However, that window will soon close as they are building like crazy out this way. All of my supplies and cover is here obviously, but if the masses advance quickly I may have to bug out. If I stay to long and get trapped I am doomed. I will have to be flexible and ready to move. My plan is to grab the gas and as much supplies as I can and head by back roads to Bellville, then head north to Kansas, avoiding the cities of coarse. Will the roads be passable? Will there be gas, communication? It's not ideal and I revise it as I go. 800 miles is a long way to go in open hostile country. I really need to move to the country.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I live on the edge of Houston and could be in the country in 5 to 10 minutes. However, that window will soon close as they are building like crazy out this way. All of my supplies and cover is here obviously, but if the masses advance quickly I may have to bug out. If I stay to long and get trapped I am doomed. I will have to be flexible and ready to move. My plan is to grab the gas and as much supplies as I can and head by back roads to Bellville, then head north to Kansas, avoiding the cities of coarse. Will the roads be passable? Will there be gas, communication? It's not ideal and I revise it as I go. 800 miles is a long way to go in open hostile country. I really need to move to the country.


Prepared One, I am glad you are forward thinking. I remember when the Woodlands was built to intentionally be a large community just outside of Houston on I45N. It now seems Houston extends darn near all the way to Conroe on 45. Just remember, it will be a race to get out, even though you live on the edge of town, as tens of thousands will have the same idea. When someone hollers froggy...... might want to jump first.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am prepared to move quickly if I can. Assuming the vehicles are moving and the roads are not bogged down. Walking out is an absolute last ditch effort. It's just the wife and I and at 55 we are not as ambulatory as we once where. 2 people on their own, protection becomes a problem as well. 2 defenders would have a better shot in their home but could not last long. For protection and long term survival I am thinking more and more numbers is the way to survive but numbers, of coarse, are hard to come by. We will do the best we can with what we got.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Many of us are in the 60's and 70's age brackets, . . . and "where we are" is where we will probably make the stand, . . . some because of age, . . . some because of resource, . . . some simply (like me) because I have what I need here, . . . and it's way too hard to even think of trying to grab and go.

And to where do I go????

Depending upon what happens, . . . I fully envision a country similar to Europe as it was some 7 or 8 hundred years ago, . . . folks making their peace with local power groups, . . . to defend and hold against other power groups. The empowered "sheriff of Nottingham" of the local area will be the guy who has the backing of his friends, . . . neighbors, . . . etc, not some campaigned and elected dude, . . . but one who has firepower, . . . will use it, . . . and will simply BE the boss of the area.

I figure I'll be just a soldier of the group, . . . working together for the common safety of all.

It'll take a while for the rioting, . . . looting, . . . killing and burying to wind down, . . . but that is where I believe we will finally tie up our skiff, . . . IF we survive the rioting and looting.

May God bless,
Dwight0


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Many of us are in the 60's and 70's age brackets, . . . and "where we are" is where we will probably make the stand, . . . some because of age, . . . some because of resource, . . . some simply (like me) because I have what I need here, . . . and it's way too hard to even think of trying to grab and go.
> 
> And to where do I go????
> 
> ...


I have a friend that live about 30 minutes away....If I was to leave home - chances are my family and a pastor friend of mine would head to his house... it backs to amish land sits back from the road , is on a mild slope, has mostly open view to road and is not on a many road... it is tar but barely-ha ha

otherwise - I am staying put.... I hope the sheriff of Nottingham does not come to my home.... my robin hood outfit is faded* BUT it still fits *


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

PO,

At least you are many steps ahead of the sheeple, just by being aware.

Urban survival IMO is untenable, six months after an incident, maybe, but, there will be a lot of dead and dying all around.

Under the collapse conditions no one is going to be burying anyone, will be like the streets of Mogadishu, rotting bodies everywhere.

Best get maps of the route to you alternate place, choose the off beat roads near the highways and scout them out.

It would be unhealthy to travel main roads, just like in the infantry, never walk down the road in a combat zone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Got old fashion paper maps covered SOCOM42. I have also scouted so I have a plan. Hoping to hold up here tho. But, prepared to bug out just in case the situation becomes untenable. I hope it never comes to any of this for all here. I just don't like where it's going. Prepare.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Got old fashion paper maps covered SOCOM42. I have also scouted so I have a plan. Hoping to hold up here tho. But, prepared to bug out just in case the situation becomes untenable. I hope it never comes to any of this for all here. I just don't like where it's going. Prepare.


It is good that you have looked ahead and done all that.

I worry too, look at all the government preparations going on.

They have re-occupied Cheyenne mountain,

and are building underground shelters for themselves and their families, leaving us to suck up the holocaust.

All that activity is not going on for nothing. They don't give a shit about us and want to thin out the population.

They anticipate a reduction of about 25-40% of the population, mostly lower and middle class, with urban areas selected for cleansing.

The Russians are taking better care of their people, look at the volume of underground shelters they built for them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Prepared one, My town has grown yet still has the town feel and doesn't want the city feel like Tyler, Texas. but with a population of about 90k, my scenario is no different than yours. I do live on the edge of town and have a step mother who is very elderly, naïve, and alone, that lives on approximately 100 acres. That is likely me best option to defend if I have to "load up and go". The problem is my significant store of food, ammo, and all the gear, tools etc..... is ay my house. I do have it organized and in containers where I could load most of it in my truck. Not ideal either and far from having my bases covered.


If your plan is to go there, why not start now? Your significant amount of food, ammo, and gear can all be split up. Surely this "very elderly, naive, and alone" individual won't notice if a shed pops up somewhere on her 100 acres. Or if a hole gets dug out, lined with thick plastic sheeting, filled with "goodies", and reburied.
Plan ahead. Eggs in many baskets, and such...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The old timers here have heard my story, but for the new guys let me give a short tale.
I grew up in South Florida, which in the 50's and 60's was paradise. By the late 80's it had been invaded by outsiders, was severely over populated, and the drug trade caused a high level of crime.
My wife and I desperately wanted to get out, to move to the country, to get away to a sane place. We prayed long and hard and often.
Then in the mid 90's a series of events began, things falling into place almost coincidentally. An offer from my employer for a promotion and expense paid move if I agreed to relocate.
After I accepted, and we rented a while, we sold our S. Fla home and planned to use the equity for property. We both looked, and looked, separately most of the time. I found a place, and unknownst to me she had picked the same land.
We now live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000.
So many things fell into place, so many things that were beyond our control went our way. We both firmly believe that God answered our prayers and led us here. That is the only way I can explain how it all went down. Good luck? Coincidence? Fate? No, we believe in the hand of Providence. He knows what is coming, and I would never second guess my Lord.

Oh, FWIW, we named our place Answered Prayers Farm. 
And needless to say, we aren't going anywhere.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd worry less about the lower income people and more about the upper income folks. Although not true, there is something to be said for the old films depicting failed investors jumping to their deaths after the crash of 1929. More affluent people are far less resilient and have a sense of entitlement that will make them worse off after the SHTF than a person who is used to hard times, making do, and dealing with crap. I don't care about race. I wouldn't put my money on any rich people surviving anywhere in the end.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I am an older man. I can't farm and I dont't have a BOL. I'm in a suburb of a medium sized city with a fairly large population of free-sh**ters. I'm not kidding myself; my chances of long term survival are slim. But I can hold out for months food-wise, and I'm going to sell my life expensively, you can bet on that. You folks in the country, make it worth it.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was wondering when TSHTF in the big city's.
> Can you imagine whats it's going to like when the lower income pepole find out that
> there check isn't coming? And in a really big city if there is a fire and no firemen to put it out
> would the whole city d up burning?


Have you seen the statistics? There are a lot of folks who are going to crap themselves when they get cut off. Why focus on just the folks in the cities?

Map of which states have the lowest welfare rate as a percentage of population (lowest = 1st place) to states with the highest welfare participation rate as a percentage of population (50 = highest).


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I got home a little early last night and decided to add another steel target to my drive going down across my revine behind the house. So now I have 5 right left right left and then center. 30 50 125 180 yards. I burned 30 rounds out of my custom 26 inch barrel full floating frontal Leopold bushmaster. 30 rounds in quick session 4 misses on the far target. Closest is 8 inch diameter the furthest is 20 inches diameter.

I keep practicing. Waiting for the if then what.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I am an older man. I can't farm and I dont't have a BOL. I'm in a suburb of a medium sized city with a fairly large population of free-sh**ters. I'm not kidding myself; my chances of long term survival are slim. But I can hold out for months food-wise, and I'm going to sell my life expensively, you can bet on that. You folks in the country, make it worth it.


EMMA GEE will be working to make it so.

I moved out to the country 38 years ago, I never looked back.
Every time I go to the big city I came from, seeing those "minorities" that encroached on where I lived, makes me sick seeing the continuing decay.

When we were cleaning out the family home after my brother died four years ago,
one of those "underprivileged" little bastards was going right through my jeep while I was standing twenty feet away.
The Jeep was in my Yard not on the street!!!
I yelled at him to GTF out, he started to stuff things in his shirt.
I went right at him with a friend of mine who is like hulk Hogan, I shoved the muzzle of my 1911 in his gut and told him to take the stuff out.
he did after my friend grabbed him by the neck and lifted him off the ground with one hand.
Cuffed his ass and made lay face down. 
Called the locals and they picked him up, plea dealed to simple trespassing, probation.
Local asked about the gun and cuffs, I showed them my police detective sgt. badge, ID and friend showed them his Chief of Police badge and ID, that ended the inquiry.

POINT BEING, THIS GOES ON EVERY DAY UNDER NORMAL TIMES, WHAT WILL THE SITUATION BE LIKE IN A SHTF?
The solution is to be prepared and have the firepower to defend yourself until the bastards die off.
If it comes it will be like the walking dead, I do believe that.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Bravo, Socom 42!

This is off topic...but anyway...

Sounds like you gave the little cretin what he deserved! Good thing you have police ID and all. What would have happened if a regular
citizen in the same situation had done the same thing as you did? Just as justified...different outcome! At least that's what it seems to me. I could be just as right in doing the same thing as you...but just because I'm not a cop it probably wouldn't fly!

Grim


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Grim Reality said:


> Bravo, Socom 42!
> 
> This is off topic...but anyway...
> 
> ...


Yeah, sad to say, it could have had a different outcome.
As an LEO the arrest powers are within the state, not just the city or town you are employed by.
I can tell you this, there is a different mindset between small town and big city officers towards the civilians.
Just Have a retired badge and ID now.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Look back at what happened during Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans. Major city SHTF situation right there. Those that could get out tried to and the highways became clogged. Those that couldn't get out had to be rescued by the Coast Guard or take their chances at the Superdome. I'm sure most of us have heard the stories of some of the things that happened there. That's why we're taking steps to make sure we'd have more options if one of those situations happened to one of us. Winter is coming for a lot of us. I drive 35 miles one way to work along a stretch of highway that is notorious for cars going into the ditch. Blizzards are a real threat. So I made sure I could wait out a storm in my car as an example.

If the SHTF in my area of the world I'd probably try to go gray man and hunker down. Avoid undue risks and try to not be a target.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> EMMA GEE will be working to make it so.
> 
> I moved out to the country 38 years ago, I never looked back.
> Every time I go to the big city I came from, seeing those "minorities" that encroached on where I lived, makes me sick seeing the continuing decay.
> ...


As I understand the law in Texas, a citizen could physically restrain someone until the police arrived, and that would be fine. However, a civilian using handcuffs would bump the whole incident up to "unlawful restraint" or "aggravated kidnapping", and the VICTIM of the theft could end up in jail, which is asinine.
Somehow, I'd be justified in shooting the thief in defense of my property, but not using little metal bracelets to keep him ALIVE and restrained. We live in a dumb world...

As to your Walking Dead comment, I just caught the latest episode last night. (NO SPOILERS, DON'T WORRY)
I also believe that show gives some insight into the dark truth of humanity during a crisis.
I'm not so sure the bastards *will* die off. The worst of the worst will remain, like *that* guy at the end.
Killing will become a survival skill.
I leaned over and told the wife, "Aikido and me would not get along."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy, there were a lot of kitchen utensils in there, if had he picked up a knife and took a threatening posture, he would have been shot.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

To answer your question, in a SHTF situation you would shoot him, then clear out his family to remove the chances for revenge hits, then for good measure clear out your neighborhood, then your town. Or, you'd bug out and let them all kill each other while you much on popcorn popped over a wood stove. Ethics, morality, and law wouldn't enter into it. Officially, a hundred million people in this country are only alive because it's illegal for me to kill them. I know, I just did a recount, and somebody was the prize winner pushing it over that special, groundbreaking mark. Happened at 8:35 this morning. Confetti, balloons, and party poppers.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Cities will implode because of population density and lack of mobility. Looting only goes so far as there is stuff to loot.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's a preview


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fire will be a huge threat. They will set fire to everything. In most cities you would be trapped by it in no time.
Sadly liberals have rewritten history on the subject, the causes the results. But you may find the videos and some of the information useful.
Of course any thing with PBS on it is slanted.
The video is real it should scare the hell out of you.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/eyesontheprize/resources/vid/13_video_detroit_qt.html

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/eyesontheprize/story/13_detroit.html


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

For those who might be considering bugging in: SHTF School | Finding the Perfect Location


----------

